# Broken CPU pin fix?



## getavw (Nov 9, 2004)

While straightening the pins on a socket 478 CPU one of the pins on the outside row broke off. Is there any way to repair it?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

since it is probably skrued, the only thing you could try is putting it in the socket and see if it powers on. there are 2 un needed pins, but that is 2/478


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

getavw said:


> While straightening the pins on a socket 478 CPU one of the pins on the outside row broke off. Is there any way to repair it?


Hi,

I ran across this information one day and just copied it. Some of this information was from Uncle Macro (a great tech on here), but I forgot to copy the link. This information should tell you which pins are expendible and which ones are necessary. Hope this helps.

http://download.intel.com/design/Pentium4/datashts/29864312.pdf

*Additional information from Uncle Macro:*
*Note:* Tumbleweed36 gives credit for this work to Uncle Macro because it is his work although I do not have the exact link.

It'll take a bit of persistence but you can see which pins are broken with this datasheet. The diagram of the pins is on page 43. The two pins which are normally missing are A1 and B1 which are in the lower right-hand corner of that diagram. You can see what each pin does in the table which starts on page 52. The power supplies you can probably live without are VCC and VSS. If your broken pins are anything other than VCC or VSS then your CPU is broken.


----------



## TheKolkster (Oct 31, 2004)

getavw said:


> While straightening the pins on a socket 478 CPU one of the pins on the outside row broke off. Is there any way to repair it?


This guy repairs CPUs that have missing or damaged pins. 

http://www.motherboardrepair.com/index.php?sec=procrep

Does that help?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Nice link TheKolkster. I had not seen that one before. Thanks for the informative post.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

also consider repair expense verses replacement
these chips are getting cheaper
good luck


----------



## drhesq (Nov 4, 2007)

TheKolkster said:


> This guy repairs CPUs that have missing or damaged pins.
> 
> http://www.motherboardrepair.com/index.php?sec=procrep
> 
> Does that help?


I was hoping that there was somebody out there to do this job. Unfortunately, the link in the post is "gone." I am still hoping.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://blog.davidkaspar.com/archives/2006/09/fixing-a-processor-with-a-broken-pin.php

I think you should try taking it to your local jeweler, they might be able to solder a piece of gold wire to it. It shouldn't cost much at all.


----------



## drhesq (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking at a distance regarding your suggestion, it sure looks to make sense to me. Surely, I never would have thought of it. Do you have specific information as to who you used, cost, location, telephone #, etc. In other words, your independent information of any specific experience you gained.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

No, i haven't done this. But jewelers are common and very good at intricate work. I would take it in and see what they say.


----------



## Sindre (Feb 26, 2009)

I broke two outer pins on a P4 socket 478. Though this is an old computer i could find a new cheap processor if i wanted.. I read other places that some pins is not used, But it wouldn't boot so these two pins was crucial.
But i thought of something and considered to give it a try.
I had an old computer with an Celeron processor i was going to trash. I took it out.
I broke of two pins with a Plier. I then figured out where the missing pins would be in the socket and carefully inserted them there. Put the processor over it and clamped it to place then the colling rib and fan and connected everything else.. I Booted the PC. And relieved as hell, it booted. I was like.. "Holy **** i did it!"
Although this post is old but if it happens to anyone else, try it if you can.


----------

